# Seasoning firewood



## lpp5855 (Nov 13, 2009)

GREAT Info on this site.  I have been visiting it for a couple of years and finally decided to become a member.  My friends and I are definitely wood scroungers...if we find out that there is firewood to be had, we go and get it.  We don't always know if it is for the taking though, in which case we end up "cuttin' paranoid"and worry that someone is going to show up and say we can't have it...no trespassing laws have been broken yet!  Sometimes it is questionable though.  Here are some pictures of the loot.  Wood piles for 2009-10, 2010-11, and just started for 2012.


----------



## lpp5855 (Nov 13, 2009)

Is it because I am a "firestarter" that my picture does not appear next to my thread?


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Nov 13, 2009)

nice lookin' dry wood you got there....


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 13, 2009)

Click on "Your Control Panel" at the top of the page and add an "avatar" and that will be the pic that shows up by your name.


----------



## lpp5855 (Nov 13, 2009)

Got it. Thanks moderator.  And thanks fyrwood... its about 12 cords total.


----------



## madison (Nov 13, 2009)

Cuttin'

Nice stacking, I am envious of your neat and straight standing stacks.  As I am always looking for tips and tricks for keeping my stack upright, any chance you could repost the pics with the image size a little larger?  I am trying to see how you mixed the "cross stacking" in the rows....  thanks for sharing


----------



## quads (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful!  I love pictures of firewood, and you got some real nice firewood there.


----------



## bigtall (Nov 14, 2009)

That is real nice! It looks like you use a tape measure on every cut and split. Nice work indeed!


----------



## lpp5855 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on the wood stacking.  I take great pride in it.  
Madison - I have included some closer pictures of the "cross stacking" at the ends.   The wood stacks easier if all the pieces are close to the same length. I have a 16" line scratched on the bar of my saw, so as I'm cutting I can use it as reference for the right length.  Then while I'm splitting, I will throw my cross stacking pieces in a seperate pile.  I use 5" to 8" diameter round pieces split once in half as, what I call my end pieces.  Having the seperate pile makes it easier to locate these pieces when I start stacking. Hope this helps.


----------



## madison (Nov 14, 2009)

cuttin'

thanks, perfect shots.  i really appreciate the effort of the stacking as well.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 14, 2009)

Cuttin’ Paranoid said:
			
		

> I use 5" to 8" diameter round pieces split once in half as, what I call my end pieces.


Mine is bucked to 20 inches and my cribbed ends are usually "3 by" but sometimes "4 by" with smaller halves.

This is a pic of my uber heap, a hybrid of heap and stack.  I had hoped for better results than regular heaps but was disappointed.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 14, 2009)

Cuttin’ Paranoid said:
			
		

> GREAT Info on this site.  I have been visiting it for a couple of years and finally decided to become a member.  My friends and I are definitely wood scroungers...if we find out that there is firewood to be had, we go and get it.  We don't always know if it is for the taking though, in which case we end up "cuttin' paranoid"and worry that someone is going to show up and say we can't have it...no trespassing laws have been broken yet!  Sometimes it is questionable though.  Here are some pictures of the loot.  Wood piles for 2009-10, 2010-11, and just started for 2012.



Wow I am impressed with your mass of firewood!! Welcome to the forum too



Ray


----------



## savageactor7 (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL at the cutting paranoid story. BWWAAAAAHAHAHAHA ...

...bet the crew is pretty fast too.


----------



## lpp5855 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey LLigetfa- That "uber heap" is AWESOME"!  That is beautifully stacked on the outside.  Please post the picture you use as your avatar.  I would love to see that 12 cord woodshed that I think is in the background.  Looks like you have a great system!  Im considering a woodshed, so Id love to see what guys have out there.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, this is my avatar.





A pic from another angle.


----------



## Jotulf3cb (Nov 16, 2009)

Where in Northern NJ are you located?


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2009)

Great pics Cutting P . . . and welcome to hearth.com . . . glad to have you here to share.


----------



## wingsfan (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice stack of wood you have there.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice looking wood shelter! I like how neat the wood is stacked too.. Rustic beauty..

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 19, 2009)

Cuttin’ Paranoid said:
			
		

> GREAT Info on this site.  I have been visiting it for a couple of years and finally decided to become a member.  My friends and I are definitely wood scroungers...if we find out that there is firewood to be had, we go and get it.  We don't always know if it is for the taking though, in which case we end up "cuttin' paranoid"and worry that someone is going to show up and say we can't have it...no trespassing laws have been broken yet!  Sometimes it is questionable though.  Here are some pictures of the loot.  Wood piles for 2009-10, 2010-11, and just started for 2012.



It's hard to understand if you are not sure who's wood it is, why would you take it.

Zap


----------



## bambam (Nov 24, 2009)

zapny said:
			
		

> Cuttin’ Paranoid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing for the thrill of the chase or the adrenaline rush.


----------



## varna (Dec 2, 2009)

bambam said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someday you might be "scrounging" or how I see it....stealing from someone that is very good with a sidearm. I know you wouldn't want to be caught getting wood off of properties around me. BTW, no houses for miles, but privately owned. Easy for folks to get lost and never be seen again.......

Oh Yeh, love the wood stack, pile pics


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Dec 3, 2009)

varna said:
			
		

> bambam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you guys even have a sidearm in New Jersey? ;-P  (Sorry couldn't resist)

+1 Really nice looking pile "oh" logs


----------



## glacialhills (Dec 3, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing ZAP. Why is everyone congratulating a person on a nice wood stack that does not ask permission to cut and take wood from  unknown sources and are ignoring the fact that this person more than likely is stealing wood from private property? I understand if you are out and about and see wood not near someones house that its tempting to just stop and load up but just because its not in someones front yard does not mean its ok to not get permission and to just take it.That paranoid feeling you have while cutting is your guilty conscience trying(unsuccessfully) to tell you you are in the wrong. My road is very sparsely populated but I would pity the fool that got caught doing that around here. Same might happen to a dog that is found running deer. You might get the 3 S treatment.

How can you justify in your mind that you are not trespassing to get that wood if you don't own the land and have not asked the landowner?  Amazing to me how a thief justifies his actions.

That wood you are "finding" just might be that landowners next years supply that he is counting on to heat his home and just has not gotten to yet and you are robbing him...no different than stealing his car or his kids bicycle.The way I see it you have about $3000.00 worth of stolen property there. You need to start asking permission and quit your woodburning thievery! 

Can You tell I hate p.o.s. thieves and trespassers?

Do the right thing and change your name to Cutting with a clear conscience.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 3, 2009)

zapny said:
			
		

> Cuttin’ Paranoid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm . . . I missed that fact as I was wowed by the pictures of the stacked wood.

Zap and others make a good point . . . it's usually a good idea to find out if the wood can be taken . . . I know I would be pretty ticked off if I found someone taking wood off my property without asking first.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey guys- the OP was on Friday the 13th. Troll?

Nice wood stacks.

I don't like feeling paranoid. Fortunately I have friends with wood they don't need.


----------



## njpatriot (Dec 7, 2009)

varna said:
			
		

> bambam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I am sure that Cuttin P is not stealing wood off residential properties.  There is quite a bit of land up here in North Jersey devestated by the power companies clearing all that grows, and then leaving it to rot on the ground.  There are hoards of us that scrounge these sites which are all covered by an easment with the power company, owned by the Federal and State Govt.  A large amount of our tax money is sent to our "urban education / abbott districts" for the politicians to liquidate.   Downed wood left to rot is a recipe for disaster if a forest fire starts.  I say take all of that wood that is left by these power companies, just keep looking over your shoulder to get a head start while being chased.  Oh yeah, Varna where in South Jersey is there anyone who is good with a sidearm?  Maybe shooting at sqiurrels with a 22lr.


----------



## lpp5855 (Dec 7, 2009)

From Glacialhills:    [I was wondering the same thing ZAP. Why is everyone congratulating a person on a nice wood stack that does not ask permission to cut and take wood from  unknown sources and are ignoring the fact that this person more than likely is stealing wood from private property? I understand if you are out and about and see wood not near someones house that its tempting to just stop and load up but just because its not in someones front yard does not mean its ok to not get permission and to just take it.That paranoid feeling you have while cutting is your guilty conscience trying(unsuccessfully) to tell you you are in the wrong. My road is very sparsely populated but I would pity the fool that got caught doing that around here. Same might happen to a dog that is found running deer. You might get the 3 S treatment.

How can you justify in your mind that you are not trespassing to get that wood if you don't own the land and have not asked the landowner?  Amazing to me how a thief justifies his actions.

That wood you are "finding" just might be that landowners next years supply that he is counting on to heat his home and just has not gotten to yet and you are robbing him...no different than stealing his car or his kids bicycle.The way I see it you have about $3000.00 worth of stolen property there. You need to start asking permission and quit your woodburning thievery! 

Can You tell I hate p.o.s. thieves and trespassers?

Do the right thing and change your name to Cutting with a clear conscience.[/quote]

Response
I have seen the errors in my ways.  Glacial Hills will now serve as my moral compass and lead me to the path of righteousness...  O.K. serious-it was a joke (an attempt at humor), No trespassing has taken place (people thank us for removing downed trees from public easements).  And "cuttin paranoid" is a cool avatar (cuttin with a clear conscience doesn't sound fun).  Serious again...Glacial I know you spent a lot in propane, but listen p.i.t.a. boy, the law doesn't take into account the money firewood is saving you, just what the going rate is (Please tell me you didn't spend $3,000.00 on 6.5 cords of wood).  

Lastly, I will change my name to "cuttin with a clear conscience" if you do one of the following, your choice:
a.  Change your name to "DopeyHills" - someone who recommends renting a storage unit for firewood can't be bright (You were kidding right?)

b.  Get rid of your Sheryl Crow quote - do I have to explain it? She probably thinks burning wood is adding to global warming.

Let me know.


----------



## glacialhills (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, I just call a spade a spade.

Since you are new here, I thought I would give you a chance to do the right thing and seek out the right state or private parties that you get your wood from but obviously you dont have a problem with taking wood without permission. When people pay well over 200 a cord to legally buy wood, they dont do it cause they would rather pay for wood, they just are not thieves, and a storage unit is 20 bucks a month why do you think that's goofy?( oh right, because you steal wood) if the guy could legally get free wood and have to pay less than 100 bucks to store it for a few months till he could refill his limited storage area he would be saving tons in the long run. I wouldn't do it, but I have plenty of storage area and plenty of wood on my own property unlike those that live in a city.And at least he would not be breaking the law.
     So you justify stealing wood  from public easements because? Around here you need to apply for a permit to get wood from state land, and they limit you to 5 cords a year. I bet there are guys that pay for a permit in NJ to get wood too.What if what you do convinces your state to ban wood gathering from state land all together? Why be paranoid, you make it sound like you should get a medal from the state for helping them out.And I am sure everyone else that burns wood in your area follow your example right? I bet those guys  having to pay 200 or 300 a cord in your area would love to get free wood from state land, But alas, they actually follow all the laws and not just the ones they want.  Why dont you give us your address and we will forward it to the state of NJ so they can come thank you and award the medal to you. 

We take wood burning seriously around here, and people that steal wood, whether from someones woodpile,back 40, or public land are not welcome.

Like I said, I call a spade a spade.


----------



## d.n.f. (Dec 8, 2009)

I am envious of your piles.




That sounds dirty.


----------



## varna (Dec 8, 2009)

Hiram Maxim said:
			
		

> Can you guys even have a sidearm in New Jersey? ;-P  (Sorry couldn't resist)




LOL...yes we actually can.  I have a ccp for 27 states.....New Jersey NOT being one of them......go figure.


----------



## varna (Dec 8, 2009)

njpatriot said:
			
		

> There are hoards of us that scrounge these sites which are all covered by an easment with the power company, owned by the Federal and State Govt.    just keep looking over your shoulder to get a head start while being chased.
> Oh yeah, Varna where in South Jersey is there anyone who is good with a sidearm?  Maybe shooting at sqiurrels with a 22lr.



I don't know about up there but down here you need a permit issued by the state to take ANY wood off of state property......legally that is..
You do live in the same state you know.

Don't you worry, we can shoot down here...... 

BTW you can kill anything with a 22 if you know how to shoot.....


----------



## glacialhills (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought that was the case Varna, and you confirmed it.Your state uses a permit system for state land. I am the first one to rail against government/ nanny state intrusion Cuttin' Paranoid, but if you dont like the law then get it changed, or vote for those who will. But dont just pick and choose which laws you deem worth following. Trespassing is trespassing and stealing is stealing. Laws WERE broken and trespassing WAS committed.And I said 3000.00 because at 200 to 300 a cord(going rate in your neck of the woods) 12.5 cords of "loot" would be worth 2500.00 to 3700.00 bucks of stolen property as the law would see it.

I am glad to help be your moral compass Cuttin', obviously you need someone to.


----------



## lpp5855 (Dec 9, 2009)

Glacialhills said:
			
		

> Well, I just call a spade a spade.
> 
> Since you are new here, I thought I would give you a chance to do the right thing and seek out the right state or private parties that you get your wood from but obviously you dont have a problem with taking wood without permission. When people pay well over 200 a cord to legally buy wood, they dont do it cause they would rather pay for wood, they just are not thieves, and a storage unit is 20 bucks a month why do you think that's goofy?( oh right, because you steal wood) if the guy could legally get free wood and have to pay less than 100 bucks to store it for a few months till he could refill his limited storage area he would be saving tons in the long run. I wouldn't do it, but I have plenty of storage area and plenty of wood on my own property unlike those that live in a city.And at least he would not be breaking the law.
> So you justify stealing wood  from public easements because? Around here you need to apply for a permit to get wood from state land, and they limit you to 5 cords a year. I bet there are guys that pay for a permit in NJ to get wood too.What if what you do convinces your state to ban wood gathering from state land all together? Why be paranoid, you make it sound like you should get a medal from the state for helping them out.And I am sure everyone else that burns wood in your area follow your example right? I bet those guys  having to pay 200 or 300 a cord in your area would love to get free wood from state land, But alas, they actually follow all the laws and not just the ones they want.  Why dont you give us your address and we will forward it to the state of NJ so they can come thank you and award the medal to you.
> ...




Glacial:

I see you defended the storage unit recommendation ($20/month is a good price!).  Does that mean you are going with choice b.) and getting rid of the Cheryl Crow quote?  I might be able to consider you a serious wood burner then!

Let me know.    Oh...don't trust varna either...he's out cuttin' with me every weekend  Got cha!


----------



## bigtall (Dec 9, 2009)

Spade? Spade? That's racist.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Dec 10, 2009)

varna said:
			
		

> Hiram Maxim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha you and me both! I've got the same permit, shame it don't apply to our own state. But on my property there's always a firearm within a few feet. Best not be stealin my wood.


----------



## varna (Dec 10, 2009)

Cuttin’ Paranoid said:
			
		

> Oh...don't trust varna either...he's out cuttin' with me every weekend  Got cha!




HUH?  I don't think so


----------



## njpatriot (Dec 10, 2009)

varna said:
			
		

> Cuttin’ Paranoid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now Varna, lets be honest.  I believe that was you I saw with Cuttin' P taking the wood off the Garden Stte Parkway before it could all be chipped up.  I think that makes you one of those "Spades" that Glacial is refering to.  I also have personal knowledge that you voted for Corzine.


----------



## varna (Dec 11, 2009)

njpatriot said:
			
		

> varna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NP believe what you want.....it is a shame that all that good firewood on the Parkway is going to waste, but taking it is still stealing. I didn't vote for Corzine or Christie.....


----------



## njpatriot (Dec 16, 2009)

The Corzine shot was a joke.  I figured that with 27 carry permits in different States there as no way you would have voted for Corzine, you took it well.  The Parkway wood is a shame, you would think that they would at least let a mill make a bid on the clean-up job.  I spoke to a Parkway/Turnpike Authority Supervisor in July who told me that as long as I was accompanied by a crew when they are cutting the trees, I could take what I wanted.  They are more concerned with idiots jamming up traffic.  I never did get any of that wood, too far for me to justify it.


----------

